# The best 'starter' crocodilian



## CichlaKeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

I am aware that crocodilians are not for all but experienced keepers. I have a good knowledge of pythons, boas and large lizards and their care. However, I would like to own a crocodilian but I'm not sure what species to apply to get. I've heard alligators are docile but american alligators are much too large and chinese are very expensive. I was interested in a Cuvier's Dwarf caimen but I've heard they can be quite aggressive. Any advice would be much appriciated


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Caiman are hooligans! Gator plz. in saying that... our speccy caiman is good as gold. mind you, its tiny. that said, never trust the little buggers.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Moshpitviper said:


> Caiman are hooligans! Gator plz. in saying that... our speccy caiman is good as gold. mind you, its tiny. that said, never trust the little buggers.


Any pics of said beastie and set up?

I'd be swayed more to the Caiman than Curvers.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

CichlaKeeper said:


> I am aware that crocodilians are not for all but experienced keepers. I have a good knowledge of pythons, boas and large lizards and their care. However, I would like to own a crocodilian but I'm not sure what species to apply to get. I've heard alligators are docile but american alligators are much too large and chinese are very expensive. I was interested in a Cuvier's Dwarf caimen but I've heard they can be quite aggressive. Any advice would be much appriciated


would advise that just because you have heard/seen that certain species of crocodile/gator etc are more docile than say a different species,that may well be but they all are going to be capable of surprising you one day:gasp:also would you have the requirements and £ when fully grown!!

but like in life,you have to start somwhere:2thumb:


----------



## CichlaKeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> would advise that just because you have heard/seen that certain species of crocodile/gator etc are more docile than say a different species,that may well be but they all are going to be capable of surprising you one day:gasp:also would you have the requirements and £ when fully grown!!
> 
> but like in life,you have to start somwhere:2thumb:


I hope I'll have the recources to keep one but having said that, I certainly won't buy one if I think I can't affort to keep it for life. I'm thinking either a Cuvier's or a west african dwarf croc


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

CichlaKeeper said:


> I hope I'll have the recources to keep one but having said that, I certainly won't buy one if I think I can't affort to keep it for life. I'm thinking either a Cuvier's or a west african dwarf croc


i have 3 african dwarf crocodiles,they are brilliant!!my larger female is very aggressive the other two are only 2ft so not as bad:gasp:

defo try and start with african dwarf/dwarf caiman...think dwarf caiman will be easyier to get hold off?

good luck!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Any pics of said beastie and set up?
> 
> I'd be swayed more to the Caiman than Curvers.


I will get some tomorrow when i am at work mate.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Moshpitviper said:


> I will get some tomorrow when i am at work mate.


Cheers.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohh great I love Croc pics....


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

most dwarf caimans have little man syndrome. 

if you handle some dwarf caimans it will stress them out, and probs wont eat for a while. i had a male i could only get out twice a year for refurb on hes tank. but when i got him out he never used to eat for 5-8 weeks after

spec caimans are fine, they can be handled alot more, and are quite tame.

a specy will let you touch it, it will still open its mouth and maybe bite ya, but id say its one of the best tempered.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This may be a daft question, but please bear in mind I have never handled, one any of the crocs...

But what kind of damage would one of the dwarf species do if it caught you?


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

baby - little bit of blood.

mid sized - blood, stiches, hospital.

adult - depends what type of bit and where,

A fully grown specy - could well kill ya from blood loss. if i caught your hand it would need stiches and you would need to go to the hospital, maybe a few broken bones.

any fully grown caimans, if they grab your hand it will be very painful, there will be alot of blood. if it got a soft part, like just muscle, it could well bite a large amount of that off.

*A croc is much like you wife\girlfriend, you know what can :censor: her off, dont do it. and if your caught in the same room... keep back as she will bite!*


----------



## CichlaKeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Jibber said:


> most dwarf caimans have little man syndrome.
> 
> if you handle some dwarf caimans it will stress them out, and probs wont eat for a while. i had a male i could only get out twice a year for refurb on hes tank. but when i got him out he never used to eat for 5-8 weeks after
> 
> ...


They stop eating when you handle them! is that just some or all dwarf caiman?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Jibber said:


> baby - little bit of blood.
> 
> mid sized - blood, stiches, hospital.
> 
> ...


Fair do's... I was not certain on some of the Dwarf species being able to kill or not.

Edit: Don't get me wrong, if any of them caught you in the right place they could kill you.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> This may be a daft question, but please bear in mind I have never handled, one any of the crocs...
> 
> But what kind of damage would one of the dwarf species do if it caught you?


as a crocodile owner I have allways thought how much damage one could actually do?:gasp:

having three different sizes of african dwarf crocodile,if you that intrested you could find out?bare in mind that the experiment would be done on you!!:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> as a crocodile owner I have allways thought how much damage one could actually do?:gasp:
> 
> having three different sizes of african dwarf crocodile,if you that intrested you could find out?bare in mind that the experiment would be done on you!!:2thumb:


Ha ha auw, shame you are too far away!


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

reply to if you handle them they stop eatting:


spec caimans are normally ok, you can handle them and there eat.

dwalf caimans, theres a good chance handling it, it will stop eatting. it really stress's them out. 

sorry to say but the croc that doesnt get too big, the dwalf caiman you cant handle unless you must! 2-3 times a year to re-do the tank. i know someone that has hes caiman on hes bed, laying on hes chest while he watches tele nearly every night. he can mess around with and treat it like a dog, even kisses it on the lips haha. but i really wouldnt suggest that.

i dont know alot about crocs, but specys are by far the best if you want to handle them. its just the size they grow to. :S


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jibber said:


> reply to if you handle them they stop eatting:
> 
> 
> spec caimans are normally ok, you can handle them and there eat.
> ...


Best thing to do is only handle it when necessary, just leave it alone and everything will be fine, i rarely handle my spec, only when i need to remove it while cleaning, handling will cause stress to these creatures.
I know a person also who says he can hold it up like a baby and head beside his head, im just waiting for the day until it turns and he will know all about it.


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Best thing to do is only handle it when necessary, just leave it alone and everything will be fine, i rarely handle my spec, only when i need to remove it while cleaning, handling will cause stress to these creatures.
> I know a person also who says he can hold it up like a baby and head beside his head, im just waiting for the day until it turns and he will know all about it.


 
haha so true. yea there lovely to watch, even though 99% of the time they dont move. it just sits under the lamp or in the water making a nice poo for you to clean out of your filters. there not an animal to handle, or mess with.


----------



## CichlaKeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Jibber said:


> haha so true. yea there lovely to watch, even though 99% of the time they dont move. it just sits under the lamp or in the water making a nice poo for you to clean out of your filters. there not an animal to handle, or mess with.


Yeah, they are a visual pet. But really, when you buy a pet it usually not to watch it jump around its enclosure doing gymnastics! I'm in so much awe when I see a crocodilian I couldn't care less if it doesn't move. They've also got such personalties, from what I've seen, they compensate for the lack of movement when basking.


----------

